# ¿Cuál es la última versión de Proteus?



## Manonline (May 20, 2007)

Exactamente eso... alguien sabría decirmelo?

graciass!!

mano.


----------



## El nombre (May 20, 2007)

Fácil. Vete a su web y lo ves.
Saludos


----------



## zeuspower (May 20, 2007)

Hola:

La ultima version que conozco que esta en servicio es la Proteus 7.1 sp3. y se encuentra funcionando OK.

Saludos.


----------



## Arenas17 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yo tengo la 7.1 y es muy buena


----------



## ChizzoGFX (Nov 2, 2007)

La ultima ultima es la 7.1 con sp4.espero que te sirva


----------



## ars (Nov 2, 2007)

La ultima es la 7.2 y le ultimo sp para esta version es el 3 . Mira en la paigna del Proteus.


----------



## ben99 (Dic 17, 2007)

cueles son las expecificaciones para instalar ya que he tenido dificultades para hacerlo.
saludos y gracias


----------

